# Upgraden



## Tycha (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo! Möchte gerne mein PC upgraden und da die Auswahl heutzutage sehr Groß ist möchte ich gerne hören was andere mit (mehr) Ahnung dazu sagen.

Also ich spiele gerne Spiele wie: Total War, Cities Skylines, Anno usw.


Jetzt habe ich einen ASUS Rampage II, also ist schon etwas älter um mal einen Eindruck zu geben wie alt mein heutiges System ist.


Zum upgraden:

CPU: Core i7-4790K 4,0 GHz (Devils Canyon) Sockel 1150 - boxed
Mainboard: Z97-Pro Gamer, Intel Z97 Mainboard - Sockel 1150
RAM: Vengeance LP Series Black DDR3-1600, CL9 - 16 GB Kit


Zurzeit habe ich ein GTX 660 ti, den werde ich erneuern wenn es stirbt/ zu sehr veraltet und/oder wieder Geld für habe.

Möchte nicht übertakten (kann ich eh nicht), kann ich deswegen besser was anderes (günstigeres) nehmen?



Noch eine andere Frage, wenn ich mein PC einschalte oft ist es als ging er nicht richtig an. Habe kein Bild, Ventilatoren die nur halb drehen. Wenn ich abschalte und den Hauptschalter vom Netzteil aus und ein schalte, dann Schaltet er wieder richtig ein. Netzteil ersetzen? Oder kann es auch etwas anderes sein? Alle Anschlüsse stecken richtig im Mainboard usw.

Bei 12V im Bios 11,97V
Bei 5V im Bios 4,83V
Bei 3,3V im Bios 3,25V


Danke!!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2015)

Also, bei einer GTX 660 Ti könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du trotz einer recht alten CPU viel mehr davon hättest, wenn du die Grafikkarte updatest nicht die CPU. ^^  Welche CPU hast du denn genau? Es kann halt sein, dass die Grafikkarte so sehr "bremst", dass du kaum einen Sprung wahrnimmst bei der Leistung, wenn du nur die CPU upgradest.

Wegen Deiner Auswahl: wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann kannst du ne Menge sparen. Nimm ein Board mit H97-Chipsatz für um die 80€, und als CPU einen Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3. Der hat zwar ca 0,5GHz weniger Takt, ist aber ansonsten wie ein Core i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. In Games ist der 4790K derzeit keine 5% schneller als der Xeon, d.h. der Mehrtakt bringt da (noch) kaum was. Der Xeon kostet aber nur 250-260€, d.h. mit dem Board sparst du dann zusammen schon ca 120€ ein. 

RAM ist okay, kannst auch das Crucial Ballistix Sport nehmen, das wäre ein wenig günstiger. In jedem Falle aber 2x8 und nicht 4x4GB nehmen.



Wegen des Problems: das kann gut sein, dass das Netzteil so langsam die Biege macht, aber garantieren kann ich das nicht. Die Werte im BIOS sind noch im normalen Rahmen. Wenn du ein neues willst, wäre zB ein Be Quiet System Power 7 mit 500W sehr gut geeignet, kostet ca 55-60€. Viel weniger würde ich nicht ausgeben, es gibt viele für 30-40€, die angeblich auch 500-600W leisten, aber in Wahrheit Blender sind und/oder viel Strom unnötig verbraten.


----------



## Tycha (25. Oktober 2015)

Danke Herbboy für deinen Rat!

Ich habe ein  i7-965 Extreme Edition (ja, damals hatte ich Geld aber nicht genug Verstand lol). Ich möchte auch nicht wegen mein CPU upgraden sondern wegen das Mainboard, das hat nur PCIe 2.0 und ich habe mir sagen lassen das es meine Grafikkarte bremst. (Das 660ti hat ja PCIe 3.0)

Also jetzt würde ich es dan so machen:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3
Mainbaord: H97-Plus, Intel H97 Mainboard
RAM: Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 16 GB Kit

Und später würde ich dan ein GTX 970 oder besser nehmen.


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, der i7-965 EE ist eigentlich noch immer topp und gut genug. Er ist ja auch schon ein Vierkerner mit HT, hohem Grundtakt und OC Potential. 
Diesen wieder durch einen 4C/8T zu ersetzen, bringt im ersten Moment nicht so viel.

Warum holst du dir nicht zuerst das neue Netzteil und eine "R9 390", "GTX 970" oder "GTX 980" (eBay, ca. 410€ für das Referenzdesign).
Das brächte sofort spürbare Besserung. Und wenn du noch immer nicht zufrieden bist, dann erst den Wechsel zum "Haswell Xeon" oder vlt. "Skylake".


----------



## Tycha (25. Oktober 2015)

Ist der unterschied zwischen PCIe 2.0 und 3.0 dan nicht so extrem?


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2015)

Bis vor kurzem eigentlich nicht. Ich weiß nicht, ob das heute anders ist. 
Aber diese Handvoll FPS Unterschied, lassen sich schon zB alleine durch den Kauf eines leicht übertakteten Grafikkartenmodells mehr als ausgleichen.
Wenn sie denn überhaupt spürbar sind.


----------



## Tycha (25. Oktober 2015)

ah ok, Danke svd

Vielleicht hätte ich es auch vorher noch schreiben müssen, mit später meine ich so um Weinachten, dann gibt es ja Geschenke (hoffentlich :-p). Deswegen mein Gedanke um ersmal die Basis zu verbessern und danach die Sahen auf der Torte


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja, aber wenn die Basis noch gut ist, merkst du sowieso erst nächstes Jahr mit der neuen Grafikkarte was vom Wechsel.
Wenn der Prozessor nicht der Flaschenhals ist, wird idR. immer zuerst die Grafikkarte getauscht, dann erst die CPU.

Ich würde mich dieses Jahr also nur mit der Grafikkarte, Netzteil und "Anno 2205" zufrieden geben, das passt dann schon. 

edit: Du kannst auch hier nochmal gucken, wie die Leistung des i7-965EE so grob eingeschätzt wird. Er befindet sich da unter den
i5 und i7 Prozessoren jüngerer Generation und hat damit auch keine Probleme mit neuen Spielen.


----------



## Tycha (25. Oktober 2015)

Ach, hatte so schnell  nicht gesehen das Du einen Link zu einem Artikel geschickt hatte, aber jetzt gelesen und auch mal weiter im Netz geguckt. Also immer noch, für Games nicht viel unterschied.

Wenn ich alles so lasse (außer Netzteil, edit: neue Grafikkarte) kann ich dann auf dem Rampage 2 auch diese Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 16 GB Kit gebrauchen? So weit wie ich es verstehe in die Spezifikationen müsste es gehen, aber vielleicht übersehe ich was? 

Edit: in die Spezifikationen steht bei1600: OC bedeutet das man dann das Mainboard übertakten soll? 

Jetzt habe ich 6 GB RAM


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2015)

Da es ein 1366 Board ist, wird es wohl den Triple-Channel Modus haben, wo drei Speicherriegel miteinander arbeiten, anstelle von zwei, wie im Dual-Channel Betrieb.

Wieviele Speicherbänke hast du denn? Derer sechs? Dann könnte es nämlich sein, dass 24GB die maximal unterstützte Größe des Arbeitsspeichers ist, also je max. 4GB Riegel
in die Speicherbänke dürfen und du vlt besser nur auf 3x4GB aufrüsten müsstest. Ein Blick auf die ASUS Seite für dein Board kann da sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## Tycha (25. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt: max 24 GB und Triple channel memory architecture,

Ja, ok dann arbeitspeicher auch lassen  auch erst beim neuen Mainboard kaufen.

Super! Hast mich richtig weiter geholfen!


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2015)

Äh, gern geschehen. Ich hoffe bloß, nicht doch der Typ gewesen zu sein, der dir einen Upgrade ausgeredet hat.


----------



## Tycha (25. Oktober 2015)

lol, nein werde schon upgraden, aber du und Herbboy haben mir alles noch von einem anderen Winkel gezeigt. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich mir überlegen was ich jetzt wirklich mache.


Das Dilemma ist. Für zB Anno 2205 habe ich 2 Komponenten die mich züruck halten, die 6GB RAM und meine Grafikkarte.

Für mehr RAM brauche ich ein neues Mainboard und auch ein neuen Prozessor. Und den 965 lege ich auch sehr ungerne zur Seite, der macht es Prima

Also es sieht so aus im Moment das es erstmal eine neue Grafikkarte wird, dann kann es jetzt ja sogar den 980 werden statt den 970. Mal sehen


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2015)

So schlimm sind 6GB RAM ja nicht. Für 2070 müssen die ja genug gewesen sein. Mal gucken, ob 2205 da verhältnismäßig viel mehr braucht.

Alleine die GTX980 oder die weitaus günstigere "R9 390" könnten deine Leistung bei "Anno 2070" fast verdoppeln.
Da wär's doch gelacht, wenn die bei "Anno 2205" nicht auch was brächten. 

Achte beim neuen Netzteil darauf, dass es bevorzugt zwei 8-pin (bzw. 6+2) PCIe Stecker für die Grafikkarte hat, damit du für alles gerüstet bist.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2015)

Wenn das Spiel nicht zwingend mehr als 6GB verlangt, wirst du nur wegen des RAMs auch keinen großen Nachteil merken. 

Die CPU ist wie gesagt noch ganz ordentlich, da wäre zwar mit ner neuen CPU natürlich "mehr" drin, aber eine Grafikkarte wird Dir deutlich mehr Leistungsplus bringen. Ein  moderner Core i5 oder Core i7 für 160-300€ bringt Dir je nach Spiel vielleicht auch mal 30% mehr FPS als Dein alter Prozessor, aber in vielen Spielen auch nur 5-10%. Und das Problem dabei: das mögliche Plus gilt sowieso nur für Tests, wo die Grafikkarte eine moderne, gute Karte ist. Wenn Deine GTX 660 Ti wiederum so oder so bei aktuellen Games die hohen Detailstufen nicht mehr mitmacht, nutzt die CPU-Power dann wiederum doch nicht so viel.

Da aber die CPU-Anforderungen seit Jahren immer nur sehr moderat gestiegen sind (auch wegen der Spielekonsolen, denn auch PC-Games werden für die rechenintensive Grundbasis so programmiert, dass sie trotzdem auf den schwächeren Konsolen-CPUs gut laufen), ist Deine CPU immer noch ganz gut. Wichtig grad beim PC  ist aber die Grafikkarte, da sagt man grob: wenn die Karte beim Kauf noch für hohe Details reicht, sollte man sie nach ca. zwei, maximal drei Jahren wechseln. Zb schon eine AMD R9 280X für 180-200€ bringt ca 40-50% mehr Leistung als die GTX 660 Ti.

Nur zur Verdeutlichung mit einem imaginären, aber durchaus möglichen Beispiel für die FPS-Werte bei hohen Details in einem aktuellen Spiel:

1) Deine CPU + GTX 660 Ti => 30 FPS
2) Deine CPU + R9 280X => 45 FPS => also +50% wegen der Grafikkarte und weil Deine CPU nicht "bremst" - und die R9 280X ist eben 50% schneller als eine GTX 660 Ti
3) moderner Core i7 +R9 280X =  58 FPS => der Core i7 bringt zu den 45 FPS weitere 30%, WENN die Grafikkarte gut genug ist
4) moderner Core i7 + GTX 660 Ti => 35 FPS => wegen der alten Karte kann der moderne i7 nur für 17% statt 30% Leistungsplus sorgen im Vergleich zu 1) 

In der Summe hast du also von der neuen Grafikkarte mehr als von einer neuen CPU. Und bei Deinem Budget würde ich eine GTX 970 oder R9 390 nehmen plus ein gutes Netzteil. Solche Karten sind zusammen mit einer guten CPU ca doppelt so schnell wie Deine GTX 660 Ti, und selbst wenn Deine CPU ein BISSCHEN "bremst", wirst du da viel mehr Leistungsplus haben als mit einer neuen CPU. Mit Netzteil wärst du dann bei zusammen ca 400€, vlt etwas drüber.


----------

